# C:\users\



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

Insetting up my new computer the log on screen shows my correct name (Bob). Under the folders music, documents, downloads etc it shows C:\user\blh10. This is the start of my e-mail address. Is there a way to change it to C:\user|Bob


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You will have to make a local account ( non-MS Account) for the folders to be named after the account name.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why does it need to be changed? This is normal and the way it is intended to be if you setup Windows 10 with your Microsoft account. If your question is how to not use your Microsoft Account then as stated above you switch to a local account will let you choose your own username and create a matching folder.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes I set my user account using my Microsoft account but now switched to a local account but it did not change the user name. It needs to be changed because I want it to be.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you delete the previous account and made a new local account?


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

No I will try that


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How did you switch to a local account?

I have both a local and MS accounts on my Windows 8.1 and 10 machines.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

I went to settings- user and went to sign in using local account but it did not change C:\user\blh10


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may have to create a new account then migrate all your data to it.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Triple6 is correct, this local account must be made and do as he suggested.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks to all


----------

